# What's your excercise routine



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

For you I mean not your dog. lol. Recently because of the weather up here I haven't been getting many walks in. I can exercise Zenith without working up a sweat and have gotten way out of shape. Didn't help that I just had a baby either. Before I got prego I was 145 or so. After I was about 200(Cringes. I've never been 200 before) but I haven't been loosing any weight even though I breastfeed the little booger 24/7. He's just getting chunky too. lol. 
So before I was using an exercise video to get in shape but I loaned it out and never got it back. I ordered it off amazon for .99 and I just got it yesterday. Before I was doing 3 days of cardio and 2 days of light weights(3lbs). I got in shape really quick that way. About 3 months I think to drop from 180 to 150. So I'm gonna try that again and see if it works. I'll have to find and order the other video too since it was borrowed too. lol. I hate being hungry so I never limit how much I actually eat on days I work out. I don't go eat a box of donuts either though.

So my routine is 
1 hr of cardio 3 times a week in between breakfast and lunch
30 min of light weights twice a week
2 days off. Gotta take a break ya know.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I lift 4 days a week and do cardio 4 days a week..right now I'm not doing any cardio until the holidays are over


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

my exercise routine:

sit on my bum and hanging out on the computer
1 hours worth of reaching into the bag of chips

my target weight: my current weight

bwhaahhah


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> my exercise routine:
> 
> sit on my bum and hanging out on the computer
> 1 hours worth of reaching into the bag of chips
> ...


i hate yo motabolismmmibismmm


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I go 4 days a week Mon-Thurs. I do an hour to an hour and a half of weight lifting and then 30-45 minutes of cardio. I usually do chest and triceps on mons, biceps and delts on tues, upper back and lower back on wed, and legs on thurs. On mon and wed I'll do abs and on tue and thurs i'll do obliques.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> my exercise routine:
> 
> sit on my bum and hanging out on the computer
> 1 hours worth of reaching into the bag of chips
> ...


Girl, we so need to get together and work out! Your exercise routine is the same as mine! Except add in 1 hour of a fast pace walk 2X a day in the summer months or ever few days in the winter.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

DarkMoon said:


> Girl, we so need to get together and work out! Your exercise routine is the same as mine! Except add in 1 hour of a fast pace walk 2X a day in the summer months or ever few days in the winter.


i can dig that


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Monday- Biceps, back and shoulders, 30 min cardio in the morning

Tuesday- Cardio in the morning, abs in the evening

Wednesday- Chest, triceps and abs. 30 min cardio in the morning

Thursday- Cardio, abs

Friday- Legs, Abs

Saturday- Low weight burn outs

Sunday - Eat like a f**king pig!!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Every other day:

Stretch
Walk Lex
Stretch
Turn on some lacuna coil
Push ups - 25
Windmills - 25
Sit ups - 25
Elliptical Machine - 25 mins.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> my exercise routine:
> 
> sit on my bum and hanging out on the computer
> 1 hours worth of reaching into the bag of chips
> ...


:rofl::rofl: add a walk at the park and that's me too.


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

I just had a baby as well. I was a motivated momma to get what little I gained off. Then the baby blues hit. Followed by postpartum depression. That has been horrible and devistating to my whole get back into shape plan. So now I got 30/35 extra on my butt. It sucks because I love to work out. Im the type that gets hyper after a work out. But Im having a hard time pulling out of this crap.

As soon as I can kick this funk I want to do the P90X. Other wise I love doing a combo of cardio, resistance, weights ect in sets. I change it up so I dont get bored or let my body get too use to a routine. I guess it has to do with my ADD self as well. Haha. That seems to do wonders for me though. Pre baby I would go to the gym 4 days a week. I'd like to get back to where I was pre baby.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I've been dreading my workout time every time it comes around. After halfway through I start feeling more energized and after I usually have energy the whole day.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Do some light resistance work. Toning muscle and building lean muscle is far more important in the long run, because it increases your metablism and helps cut away unwanted body mass. Granted, if you focus on muscle first, your body weight may increase, but if the goal is to burn more fat, having more muscle mass will help shed the calories. On days you do resistance, you should actually have a balanced meal, and not care too much for your calorie intake. Our bodies need more calories the harder we work, so unless youre just trying to cut weight, you should be able to eat the same as long as you break it up into more frequent meals and secondly, keep it balanced. Ive seen many women sign up for personal trainers at gyms and the first thing to focus on is building some lean muscle. Your stamina will increase with time, and you will want to work out more and more the more it becomes routine. It's hard as all get out for me to get back into working out after a few months of falling off.. And that's very normal. But I push myself and think that very cliche saying "no pain, no gain" because it's nothing but truth. 

Once you have built a little bit of muscle you can increase cardio and cut some calories on those days, you'll feel a bit hungry, but if you've upped your meal frequency, it shouldn't be too bad. Try not to overdo pastas, breads, and lots of fruit as they are all carbs, and if you do consume breads and pastas, opt for multigrain ones for fiber. I would limit cutting weight to two times a week because it can be exhausting. I remember a few times when I took a big bottle of water, and bundled up in two or three layers just to sweat more, and cut my meals in half, I felt nothing but weak when I was done hitting the elipticals for an hour, but it shed a lot of calories. That's why I limit it, unless I have a regimen that I've been sticking to. 

Good luck with anything you do. Stick with it and you will thank yourself.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I"m getting strong...I"m doing 100 lb db's for 6 reps on incline bench..squating 315 for 6 with a bad back...I gotta start doing cardio now which I HATEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i go to work, moving around thousands of pounds of steel is enough for me lol


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

I used to lift but then I was getting too bulky for nothing and shot up to 245, then I started doing Brazilin Jiu Jitsu 4x' a week. I droped back down to 225 and have been there ever since. now I do nothing but walk the pup, cause funds are a little tight and spending 150 a month for excersize is not in the cards for now


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Notnice said:


> I used to lift but then I was getting too bulky for nothing and shot up to 245, then I started doing Brazilin Jiu Jitsu 4x' a week. I droped back down to 225 and have been there ever since. now I do nothing but walk the pup, cause funds are a little tight and spending 150 a month for excersize is not in the cards for now


Don't make me put you in an a arm bar lol jk...brazilin jiu jitsu is awesome, very hard work and pretty pricey. I did it for a week


----------

